# Following my heart....after many years



## Chance59 (Apr 20, 2012)

I thought this would be a good place to put my thoughts, dreams, hopes and what goes on in my quest to finally after many years own my very own horse. I know this journal is for days in the life of your horse, but thought maybe this would be okay too!  Maybe along the way, I will be able to be an encouragement to others who have loved horses all their lives, but never had one until middle aged or later.
I guess a good place to start is to tell you that I am 52, coming up very quickly to 53, and I have always loved animals. Any kind of animal, but mostly horses. I have 2 Golden Retrievers right now, Bonnie and Bear, who are my "babies" They are both almost 5(but not from the same litter), that we got 6 weeks apart when Bonnie was 12 weeks, and Bear was 9 weeks. I am thinking of getting another puppy soon, probably sooner than later so that it is established in the household before I actually have my horse.
Next time.... early beginnings....


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Welcome to the world of horses and welcome to the Horse Forum!

I hope you find the perfect horse for yourself  

Have you ever been in lessons/leased/ridden?


----------



## Chance59 (Apr 20, 2012)

Thank you for the welcome! Yes, I did take lots of English lessons as a teen, and am currently taking Western lessons... it is going slow but steady!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Chance59 said:


> Thank you for the welcome! Yes, I did take lots of English lessons as a teen, and am currently taking Western lessons... it is going slow but steady!


Well have fun with them!! You'll keep us updated, right? I love hearing of people's progress


----------



## Chance59 (Apr 20, 2012)

The Early Years
My very first memories of riding ponies were when I was about 5 or 6. There was a place right up the street that had pony rides on the weekends. The ponies were all hooked up to one of those merry go round type things that just kept going around and around! My cousin and I would beg our parents to bring us every Sunday. I loved it, and when they closed down I was heartbroken.
Every time we would go up north to visit my maternal grandparents, my grandmother would make sure that I got to ride somewhere, usually a very short ride around the property that we happened to be at. I vividly remember one horse reaching back and nipping my calf one day! It didn't bother me, I didn't cry even though I had a nice bruise, buy my grandmother was livid and refused to let me ride, and we never went back there again!
When I was about 9, a good friend of mine invited me along with her and her family to her grandparents house for a week. Her grandparents were wealthy(servants and all), and owned many horses. They also had a home for orphan boys on their property which was why they had so many horses. The very first time there, they put me on George who seemed like a giant to me! George was very sweet, however he knew that I was a beginner, and so chose not to do anything! After a while, we discovered that he did not like my green pants that day, so I went and changed them. He was a little better, but I was not an outgoing type, so I think he just decided he wouldn't have to work with me if he didn't want to, lol! So, then they brought out Cisco, a beautiful pony. Well, I can tell you that that was the week that I fell in love with ponies and horses! Cisco was perfect for me, a gentleman, affectionate, what every young girl(or boy) should ride her first time out! My friend, her older brother, and I rode all over their property that week, up and down dirt roads, through fields, through the woods, it was an amazing week! When we weren't riding, I could usually be found down at the stables or pastures petting and talking to Cisco. I sobbed when it was time to go home, and was so homesick for Cisco for days... I think I went back there once more for a weekend..... 
More trail rides on occasion and of course a big love for horses that could only grow bigger in a little girls heart!
Next up- My teen years


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Subbing so I can read ...


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

I have to follow this too....


----------



## Chance59 (Apr 20, 2012)

The Teen Years
The last day of 6th grade, and just a couple of days before my 13th birthday, my family moved from a tiny 2 bedroom home in the suburbs to a nice big country home. Even though I was going to be starting junior high in the fall knowing no one I was still excited about moving to the country! 
A couple of days after we moved in, 2 girls came to our front door. My mom looked out and made me answer the door, figuring it was for me.  Two girls introduced themselves as Cindy and Lisa. First they asked me if I played with dolls. Of course not, I said, as I held the door so they couldn't come in and see my dolls in the family room behind me, lol! They they asked me how old I was and what grade I was going into. All three of us were just months apart in age, and would be starting at the newly built junior high in the fall. Then they asked me if I liked horses, my eyes must have lit up as I answered yes, and when they told me that they both had horses, I probably jumped for joy! Cindy had a sweet little Arabian named Ali, and Lisa had a Tennessee Walker. Since it was summer both girls were keeping them in their backyards... right down the road! I can't remember how long it took me to walk down and see them, but I bet it wasn't long! I do remember that Ali had a fenced in small pasture and run in shed, and for some reason Lisa's horse was staked out every day, and then put in a shed at night. We used to ride bareback and double a lot, but didn't go too far that summer, mostly just in the neighborhood. 
By the time winter set in, both horses had been moved to a stable that was 5 minutes from our school. We spent many, many hours there. On weekends and school holidays we would get dropped off early in the morning, with our lunches and be there all day. I learned everything to do with taking care of a horse- except picking out hooves, for some reason. We rode, I can remember riding my own horse, but don't know if it was a horse that needed exercise or if I paid for it....I loved riding in the snow that winter. At some point that fall I started taking English lessons. By spring we were getting ready for shows at the state fairgrounds every weekend with Cindy(Lisa didn't show), and spent hours there too! I believe it was at the end of that summer, that Lisa and her family moved to a different state. I was devastated, but Cindy even more so, because they had been best friends for years. After Lisa left, Cindy encouraged me to ask my parents for horse. The two of us made many phone calls, etc. looking for just the perfect horse. It never crossed my mind to look for anything other than a pinto as that was my favorite breed.(It still is). Finally, we found him. My mother took the 2 of us over to see him. First Cindy rode him, he did great. Then I rode him, and for some reason that I can't recall, I was on him bareback. All went well, he moved into a trot, and then a big gust of wind came up, started blowing the dirt around, and next thing I knew I was flat on my back on the ground! I was fine, if a little embarrassed, the horse stayed right there next to me, but I didn't get that horse. My parents told me that they thought I would take care of it for awhile, and then lose interest. In reality I think my mom saw me fall off, realize that I could maybe just possibly get hurt riding, and she and my dad decided they were not going to see that happen! Of course, looking back on it, I know I would never have lost interest in a horse of my own, and now my parents don't seem to quite remember why I never had my horse! Time changes memories, and I don't believe my mom even remembers me falling off that horse, lol! She now says she doesn't remember why I didn't get a horse, as we had plenty of room for a small barn and pasture! 
The inevitable happened though. Without a horse of my own, Cindy and I drifted apart. She still rides and shows, and wins ribbons, and has owned horses her whole life. After that I went back to trail riding occasionally down the road from where I lived. That was a not very safe place. I can remember a group of us used to go. The owner would saddle up 8 or 10 horses, and just let us go for as long as we wanted. I believe it cost $5.00. There were no lessons first for my friends, I can remember he hollered at us once because the boys were yelling, but other than that, no supervision. 
I moved on to other interests, but tried to get back into riding shortly after I was married. My husband though, was not into horses, and I was so into him at the time, I didn't want to ride without him! So, I didn't. 
Next up- The reason I remembered my love for horses, and when I started thinking about it again!


----------



## Chance59 (Apr 20, 2012)

The Reason I Remembered my Love for Horses
After I was married and realized that my husband in no way, shape or form had the same love for horses that I did, I had 5 children in quick succession. The years were spent in raising them, and bringing them up to be happy, responsible adults. I had 4 girls and then a son. For most of those years we lived in the city of Rochester, NY, where my husband first had a career with 84 lumber, and then his own business as a financial planner. When my girls were young teens, we bought a huge brick farmhouse in the country. I was so busy raising children, golden retrievers, gardening, planting fruit trees, and taking care of a huge house, that I didn't even think of a horse. Well... I did a time or two, but I was told that because of the slope of our land, we would be able to have one horse, probably a pony(which I later found out was completely untrue, but too late by that point). As my girls became a little older, they started to baby sit for a family that had HORSES!!!! Mostly they were work horses, helping to run the farm these people had. At this point, I was buying eggs from them, and whenever there, I would go out to the barn or pasture to visit the horses. I can remember a couple of times the owner would say to me, as one or other of the horses was trying to snuggle with me, or cuddle up in my hair: "Wow, they must sense that you're a horse lover, they never do that with anyone." Which is why, whenever they went away on vacation, they asked me to come and take care of the horses. 
I don't know why I didn't ask to ride their horses then....I am not an outspoken, forward kind of person, and I was probably afraid of being told no.  
One day while there though, I was by myself, and just enjoying bringing them two by two out to the pasture, I stayed a while, and just really, really loved watching them run around and play in the pasture. Every so often, one of them would come over for a little ear scratching. 
That planted a seed in my brain. Why couldn't I enjoy horses again? Why couldn't I ride? Why couldn't I even.... dare I think it.... have a horse of my own?!!!!!
During these years though, while raising children, I was also working full time, and going to school, so having a horse, or even being around them went way down on my priority list. 
My kids one by one left home. All but one are married now. I have 9 almost 10 grandchildren, and I have 4 of them who are looking forward to taking riding lessons soon. Which of course got me thinking again...
And, I decided, If I DON"T DO IT NOW, I WILL NEVER DO IT!!!
It took me all this past winter to find a lesson stable that wasn't an hour away, and didn't charge an arm and a leg. I couldn't find anything for quite a while. Although we live in the country, most riding stables are close to the cities. 
Finally, in desperation, I placed an ad on craigslist looking for a place nearby. I received lots of replies, some that were really less than desirable, some that sounded promising...
Next- My First Lesson, and my Horrible Mistake


----------



## littleredridinghood (Jan 5, 2012)

I'm hooked!! I want to read more!


----------



## Chance59 (Apr 20, 2012)

Yikes, I didn't realize how long it had been since I have posted! :0
My First Lesson
It pretty much took me all winter to find somewhere to ride that really wasn't too far away. 2 of my daughters had taken lessons when they were teens, but that place was no longer giving lessons for some reason. I found a western ranch right down the road, and though I contacted them, never heard from them. I have since found out that due to deaths in the family, they are no longer operating as a "ranch". I had seen so many ads on Craigslist for places closer to the city, that I decided I would try to advertise looking for lessons, with my location. 
I received a few replies(and lots of spam, ugh). One was a young girl, who hadn't been giving lessons for too long. She wasn't too far away, and was willing to give me lessons. I tentatively scheduled a day with her. 
I then received an email, telling me that so and so, about 15 minutes from me gave both English and Western lessons. I contacted him by email, and we went back and forth for a few days, when I finally called him. We had a great conversation, I told him I was looking for lessons now, and looking to buying my own horse within a year. He tells me that lessons are expensive these days, and that he is the cheapest in the area. 
So, I set up a time to go have my first lesson. I was ecstatic! Finally, finally, it was going to happen! I had visions in my head of me, in the not too distant future, cantering my horse through the peaceful apple orchards, and woods where we live, with Lake Ontario in the background. 
On the appointed day, I drove over to where my lesson was. I drove up to the house, and drove by because I was early. Then I pulled in the driveway. 
The first inkling that I had that things were not good, was when we went down some steps to the stall area of a very old barn(hey, I love old barns, but this one was none too steady looking). As soon as we hit the floor, I noticed 2 things: 1. There was a good sized stream running through the middle of the walkway, out the door and appeared to have been deviated from the corral to who knows where. 2. While there were, I think, 4 stalls, 2 were full of “stuff”, obviously not having been used in a while. Okay, well he explained that this underground stream just came up from out of nowhere the past couple of weeks and he had been trying to get rid of it. Ok, so these things happen. We talked for a little bit, then he went and got the horse I was going to ride, brought him in the barn and saddled him up. Because there was not room for 2 horses in there, when he took him out and tied him up outside. This horse was a 5 year old, which made me a little nervous. I always thought lesson horses were at least in their teens! He then brought in the horse he was going to ride. (I have never heard of an instructor riding a horse during someone’s lesson before, but what do I know?) As I made a move to the side of her to hold out my hand, he said, “she’s a nipper”, just as she stuck her head out to “nip” me. What she really was, was a biter, apparently including skin with whatever else she could grab. Okay, so I’m not scared, let’s just see what happens here. We get outside, and I ask where his other horses are. So, he has me get up on the horse(I’m thrilled here, it’s the first time in years and years! ) and leads me down a long drive to the back pasture, so I can see where the other horses are. It’s a beautiful day, the birds are singing, and I’m on a horse. Everything’s good, except for maybe having to duck under the only low branch on the way there, and having to deal with a jog on the way back! We look at the horses, go back to the corral, start some obstacle course exercises- cool. Then his cell phone rings. For 10 minutes I am going around and around barrels(when I can get the horse to move that is) while this guys on the phone. I’m looking around too, and it’s then that I notice all the junk in the corral. Mostly on the sides, but there is a tree in the middle and stuff piled around it. I just felt a little unsafe, knowing that all those items were not supposed to be in the ring with us. I start to get some uneasy feelings, but again, what do I know, it’s been years since I’ve taken any lessons. And, of course I was off in la-la land the whole time, lol! When this guy isn’t on the phone, he is either talking away at me(but not necessarily about riding), which makes me feel like I have to stop what I am doing to listen to him, not that I am doing much anyways as the horse, just really does not want to move forward much. I understand that the horse may possibly be trying to see if I am a leader or a follower, but after a while I realize- hey I have not been on a horse in 25 years, I could use a little help trying to figure out what to do. So, at the end of the “lesson” I get that really what the guy wants is someone to trail ride with every day, and kind of teach along the way. I am disappointed, because I was looking for a little more formality, I guess. But I haven’t found anywhere else to take lessons, so I make an appointment for next week, same time. When I get home, I have my husband and my oldest grand daughter telling me that since the RI is so inexpensive and relaxed about things, that they want to come and take lessons there with me. Uh, no. That’s when I woke up. I understand that some horse people are poor(that will be me, the horse will come first, small pastures to start, save up, add on, etc..), but I just feel like the place could be cleaner, and much safer. My own safety is one thing, my family members an entirely different story. The matter is taken out of my hands however, as I receive several phone calls, emails and texts over the weekend from this guy telling me he is going into the hospital for emergency surgery for separated spinal disks that happened when his horse threw him just days before. I sent him a text telling him to get better soon, but never went back there again to ride. I had made a horrible mistake with just my first look for a lesson barn. I should have spent more time looking around, and maybe gone to this place for a visit before riding the first time. Oh well, a lesson learned, and next time up- I finally find a GOOD riding instructor!


----------

